

Fisker to Sell Assets in Bankruptcy at $139 Million Loss - mikikian
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-11-22/fisker-to-sell-assets-in-bankruptcy-at-139-million-loss.html

======
SEJeff
I guess that's what happens when you try to steal Tesla designs and found a
competitor. Without the engineering, you ultimately fail

